# Maia Mailguard - corrupted rc.d script in FreeBSD 10.1



## Vaclav Prokop (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have a problem: after installing and configuring security/maia on FreeBSD 10.1, the start script gives an error: `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/maiad start`:
	
	



```
eval: /usr/local/sbin/maiad: not found
```
 It seems that the rc.d script cannot access the file. Both files exist and have `chmod +x`. Does anyone know where the problem is?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm guessing /usr/local/sbin/maiad is actually a script and the she-bang line isn't referring the correct shell to run.


----------



## Vaclav Prokop (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you, the whole security/maia is misconfigured. I know where all problems are, but _I_ don*'*t know how to fix it in ports. But better way is maybe simple to update maia source files.

Problem was exactly what you post (path to perl is /usr/local/bin/perl - not /bin/perl). There are many problems with paths in all scripts.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2014)

Please report these issues to the port maintainer and/or file a PR. So this can be fixed.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi


----------

